# Nutty Fruit Pie



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Nutty Fruit Pie

1/2 cup (1 sticks) margarine
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup coconut
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup chopped roasted peanuts
2 eggs, slightly beaten
2 tsp. vinegar
1/4 tsp. cloves
1/4 tsp. cinnamon

Make pie crust from 3/4 cup pie crust mix (packed), 2 teaspoons peanut oil and 2 teaspoons cold water. Mix to ball and roll out to fit 9 inch pie pan. Melt margarine in a large skillet (don't brown). Then add the rest of ingredients and mix well. Pour into unbaked pie crust and bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

After baking for 15 minutes. You may sprinkle with 2 tablespoons of crushed roasted peanuts and finish baking.


----------

